# lengthening luteal phase



## Maltagirl (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello wise mammas,

I'm getting ready to TTC my 3rd baby, hopefully in late January of 2007. Currently, I am breastfeeding my 2-year old son a few times a day and a few times at night (total 6-8 times in 24 hours). My daughter, nearly 4, weaned a month ago.

I'm concerned because my luteal phases aren't as long as they used to be -- and I'm also showing some other subtle signs of low progesterone, like lower post-ovulation temperatures (used to be consistently over 98, now they're hovering around 97.8) and I get some brown spotting before my period actually starts, usually 2 days of that. The luteal phase itself is around 10-12 days usually, with the occasional 13-day LP (preceded by spotting, though).

Are there foods, herbs, etc. I can do to help with this? I know my LPs aren't necessarily too short to sustain a pregnancy, but I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I lost a pregnancy due to insufficient progesterone when I went into things knowing this might be a problem. Thanks in advance for anything you can offer!


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

I had the same issues (but no kids yet), and someone recommended I read Fertility Cyles & Nutrition by Marilyn Shannon. I read the book and did what it said, and now I have no more brown spotting, my pre-O temps are higher and almost always the same, and my cycles are longer by a day or so. I think I had a nutrition issue, so I buckled down on making sure we eat right (all whole grains, fresh fruits and veggies, etc.) and I switched to a better vitamin (from a women's one a day vitamin to Optivite). We're starting TTC next cycle, so I guess we'll see if it really worked.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I had luteal phase issues while ttc DD (I too was nursing DS, though still all day long -- he was nightweaned, though) and the first cycle I took Vitex I got pg.


----------

